

NC Research Triangle - StartupMonster

How about the North Carolina research triangle as a startup hub. 2 great universities, lovely weather. Sprawly but less so than today's Silicon Valley. And the state government deliberately tried to foster startup activity.
======
rg123
Duke, UNC, and NC State are all good, with othe smaller colleges in the area
as well - and the NC School of Science and Math (high school for
gifted/talented math/science) is worth including, too. I think the IBM campus
in RTP is its largest. Several other tech companies in RTP as well. Easy
weekend trips to the beach or the mountains (I have done day snowboarding
trips to the NC or VA mountains by getting up early enough, and Snowshoe in
West Va is not too bad a trip, if you're into snow sports.) It's a good area..

